# Window reset ??



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone know how to reset the windows on the Mk3?

Mine got frozen in the up position this morning, after I thought I'd defrosted them properly, but turned out I hadn't & even once properly defrosted, they stuck in fully up position, preventing door closure. No relay clicks, nothing on the switches.

In the end pulled the fuses which reset them, but it's a pain.

???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Normal procedure for other TTs is Door open, Ign on, engine running is better as battery at full volts.
Window all the way down, holding switch. Window all the way up, holding switch. Release switch, hold up again for 5 seconds.
Repeat more than once.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Couldn't get them to go down at all, Hoggy.

Tried following this (used to do it on Mk2 regularly), as though they were working, but thinking that something in the controls had detected they were frozen and killed power to them (after initial door open failed) to prevent motor burning out?

Nothing in manual, or that I could find online this morning.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If overloaded, usually a self resetting relay solves it.
Hoggy.


----------



## 17GZK (Jan 7, 2018)

My other half's 3 month old TT has same problem.

Window freezes, tries to drop three times and cuts out.
Can't do the reset with switches as no power to door.
Have to remove fuses (a pain, yes) then it works as it should.
Used the warm tap water method to free the window first, problem with that is it justs adds more water to that daft lower seal lip that I read about in other posts and I guess is the culprit.

Seal solution seems to be a knife, at the dealers .....

*Questions - *could an overload relay be faulty and therefore not resetting without fuse removal to cut power?
I've tried ignition off & on again. No joy.

Could it be timed? ignition off, wait so long, try again?

Do I have to clear the garage and tell her not use twenty five grands worth of car until Easter???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It appears to be something to do with it thinks door has not been opened. There is a post about manually operating the external lock mechanism a couple of times & then window will operate. Will have a look for the post.
Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

17GZK said:


> My other half's 3 month old TT has same problem.
> 
> Window freezes, tries to drop three times and cuts out.
> Can't do the reset with switches as no power to door.
> ...


Hi, This may help. From another post

_*A manager did call and gave me a walk-around that worked.

Start the car, then use a house key etc and click the the latch in the door twice, this tricks the car in thinking the door is shut, Then pull the door internal release to unlock the door and then you can use the electric windows.

He told me that when you open the door the mechanism lowers the window, the shuts the power to the electric window until you fully close the door.
*_

Hoggy.


----------



## 17GZK (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks,
Yes,
I can follow that - the window hasn't dropped so car 'thinks' door must still be shut .....
although the Interior lights etc all function as they should.
But why is there no power at all to the windows, even if the 'door open' was not recognised the up & down switches should still have a power supply, shouldn't they?

I'm amazed that a car from Germany, which has much colder Winters than us, can be so prone to such basic freezing issues!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

17GZK said:


> Thanks,
> Yes,
> I can follow that - the window hasn't dropped so car 'thinks' door must still be shut .....
> although the Interior lights etc all function as they should.
> ...


Vorsprung durch Technik.. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

17GZK said:


> My other half's 3 month old TT has same problem.
> 
> Window freezes, tries to drop three times and cuts out.
> Can't do the reset with switches as no power to door.
> ...


..... throat. :roll:


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

When I had this problem a few weeks ago, I contacted Audi Roadside assistance. They talked me through a way to get the windows working again.

Open door click the door latch (in the door) twice with a key etc. Then the electric window switch should work as the car thinks the door is shut. *Then Use the Interior door lever to uncatch the lock mechanism *and you can close the door normally.

Hope that helps

Regards


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Not sure you have to leave the door open when you do it as I did mine on the way to work this AM whilst door locked and they reset ok.


----------

